# My Journey so far



## Kursch (May 11, 2021)

I wasn't going to do anything like this until I saw how welcoming everyone was, as I understand now that everyone here has their own experience, making it easier to relate to you all. For context, I am 17, 5'8.



started at 245, don't have any pictures because I didn't want to remember that time in my life. 
Little background: did competitive gymnastics for 8 years, ended at 12 with right foot with 7 broken bones( aka residual damage in my feet for life), and even though I never broke the left, it still hurts just as bad doing some things. That was my sport that kept me in good shape. After that, I didn't really exercise so I was just gaining. Played tennis for 4 years of high school, never tried enough to start losing weight until senior year.  Quarantine put me over the edge and I finally got to my breaking point of not wanting to be fat any longer. Started in December 2020 going to gym. 
This is me so far, 196ish.






This is me right now(last one refused to rotate for me)
This is my schedule right now- w/ fasting
Monday-Abs
Tuesday-Chest, Shoulders, Tris
Wednesday-Back, Bis, Traps
Thursday-Legs
Friday-Chest, Shoulders, Tris
Saturday-Back, Bis, Traps
Sunday-Legs
Going to start to do 30 minutes on the elliptical at a high intensity in the mornings and the schedule listed above at nights. Going to attempt to do abs every day after cardio in morning.
 My main allergies are gluten, dairy, soy, eggwhites, nuts, almonds, rice. Gonna try to diet during the summer to lose weight but don't even know where to start haha .My main goal is to get to 170 pounds using the current schedule I listed. Also my bench has been stuck at 225 for 1 rep forever. Just doing this to see if you all had any knowledge that will help me achieve these goals. Thanks in advance and appreciate the help.


----------



## Jin (May 11, 2021)

I love the picture of you at 245!

GREAT work. You’re hitting every part 2x/wk. that’s perfect. 6 days a week is a lot. It’s more important that you stick to your training than it is for you to train that much. But if that’s sustainable, by all means. 

you’ve done great in dropping the weight and I see a lot of potential down the line. 

What’s the dream physique?

Thanks for posting this. Stick around, you’ll be killing it by the time you’re 20.


----------



## CJ (May 11, 2021)

Do you track your calories and macros? If not, I'd start to. Use an app like My Fitness Pal to make it easier. Don't change how or what you're eating though, keep doing what you've been doing.

This will give you a starting point from which to base future adjustments off of.

You're starting out very ambitious with your training and cardio. I would scale that back a bit, but if you don't, take a day off as needed. That is NOT failing the plan, it's giving your body the time it needs to recover.


----------



## Thewall (May 11, 2021)

I like your set up. Jin and cj275 gave some good advice. You are young, body is in its prime, you can achieve a lot right now. Definitely record your calories so you know where your at and what your body is doing with those calories. I wish I would of started recording calories sooner.  Take the weight loss slowly. The results will be better in the end. Great job thus far.


----------



## Kursch (May 11, 2021)

Jin said:


> I love the picture of you at 245!
> 
> GREAT work. You’re hitting every part 2x/wk. that’s perfect. 6 days a week is a lot. It’s more important that you stick to your training than it is for you to train that much. But if that’s sustainable, by all means.
> 
> ...



Thanks haha, it is kinda to scale.
Honestly, getting to 170 doing this will be satisfying enough for me, just getting my body fat low enough to be 170 while keeping muscle. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Kursch (May 11, 2021)

I actually don't, but I am going to download that and start to, so thanks for that info. Yeah I guess I have been very strenuous on my body so far, and for that I will probably take Sundays off and adjust my schedule accordingly. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Kursch (May 11, 2021)

Thanks, I am gonna attempt to start recording macros and calories. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 11, 2021)

Nice work!!
Allergic to egg whites?
Tht sucks!!!!


----------



## Kursch (May 11, 2021)

Haha I know right


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 11, 2021)

I think you will see lots of progress of you stay consistent. Keep it up!

How did you break the foot?

Those allergies are tough!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (May 11, 2021)

Great work so far young man.  

Stay consistent, get into the training forums and don't be shy about asking questions.


----------



## snake (May 11, 2021)

You go find an old pic from that 245 lb body you had before. Pin that fuuker up where you can see it every day of your life as a constant reminder that if you do not stay your course, that will be the end result. Keeping the pain close will keep you away from a return. Most drunks need the hangover to go away before even thinking about another beer.

Keep up the good work and the 30 min of cardio will help. Forget the abs more than 2x/wk... just trust me.


----------



## Send0 (May 11, 2021)

Snakes suggestion about pinning up an old pic. It is motivating and it also helps keep you grounded in reality, because there will be plenty of times on this journey where you question if you've actually made progress or not.

Lift hard, and good luck brother


----------



## Kursch (May 11, 2021)

I agree, but I have adapted for the most part. Broke the foot doing gymnastics, which prompted an early exit unfortunately from the sport.


----------



## Kursch (May 11, 2021)

I plan on it, thanks!


----------



## Kursch (May 11, 2021)

Huh, never thought of it that way, will take your advice about that and the abs. Thanks!


----------



## Kursch (May 11, 2021)

Much appreciated!


----------



## sfw509 (May 12, 2021)

Awesome job so far. You have a long life of training ahead of you. I wish I had a resource like this when I was your age.

Be smart, ask for help, take it slow, and the gains will be there.

Keep it up.


----------

